

Ghosting: Julian Assange (2014) - wglb
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n05/andrew-ohagan/ghosting

======
DyslexicAtheist
> He said that Tim Geithner, the US secretary of the Treasury, had been asked
> to look into ways to hinder companies that would profit from subversive
> organisations.

Media freedom is being eroded small steps at the time by those in power. Big
changes never happen overnight in order to keep the uninformed public under
the illusion that things are all good. A lot will have to get worse before the
public wakes up. It'll be too late then.

------
silentOpen
This piece is a disturbing study of some of Assange's mental pathologies. As a
sympathetic party and partially informed observer, I greatly enjoyed reading
O'Hagan's writing about Assange's outlook and concerns. I laughed; I cringed;
I would read it again.

